# Port St Joe/Indian Pass



## beaup

Anyone ever fish here? I'm going this coming weekend and was wondering if anything is biting. Any suggestions on catching anything other than hardheads and sail cats? Thanks!!
Beau


----------



## Kozlow

*Good Luck*











Here is some info on the net hope it helps:
Click on the desired local.
http://www.florida-fishing-guide.com/nw.htm


http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/bodies.jsp?state=fl

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=1907&stateid=12

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/location.jsp?waterid=2358&stateid=12

http://www.starfl.com/hookandtrigger.cfm?ID=464

Tackle shops givem a ring for the hot spots

Scallop Cove, GGG, Jill Davis - Everything you need for a fun-filled vacation on America's #1 Beach, beautiful Cape San Blas! Vacation cottages on the bay, bikes, kayaks, canoes, surfboards, BBQ grills, and much, much more. - 4310 Cape San Blas Rd, Port St. Joe, FL 32465 - Phone: 850-227-1573 - Fax: 850/227-7664 - E-mail: 147j111o1gtcom.net 

Roy's , Roy and Margaret Todd - For the Handyman and Sportsman - Bait and Tackle, Gifts and Souvenirs, Paint, Hardware, Boat Trailer Parts - in beautiful downtown Port St. Joe - 229 Reid Avenue, Port St. Joe, FL 32456 - Phone: (850) 229-8933 

Take a road trip fishing on Highway 98

http://www.floridasportsman.com/features/panhandle_highway_98/


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Ochlocknee Bay Pier US 98 to east bank of Ochlocknee River. S on

Mashes Sands Rd. Follow signs to pier at the end

of the road. Public pier with a $2.00 admission

charge.

Good current across the end of the pier. Trout, Redfish, and Whiting are caught here. Shore fishing access too.

Nice pier. No facilities.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Panacea dock and ramp. US 98 to Panacea. S. on Levy Bay Rd to ramp

and dock.

No fishing information available

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gulf Waters Motel pier US 98 4 miles E. of Carrabelle on Lanark

Beach. 2212 US Hwy 98.

Private pier for guests.

Good pier, lots of fish. Trout, Redfish and Drum. Good cleaning table too.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Causeway Site US 98 Causeway between East Port and

Apalachicola.

Lots of good bay beach access for wade fishing. Varied bottom depending on where you stop. You might have to try several spots before you hit pay dirt.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

St. George Is. US 98 to SR300 (St George Is. Causeway)

(COURTESY OF CAPT. CHET) #1 Head East until you reach State Park

entrance. FEE.

Go to last picnic table on Gulf side. Good Surf Fishing. Redfish, Flounder, Bluefish, Trout, and Whiting. Spring time fishing for Mackerel and Pompano.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

St. George Is. US 98 to SR 300 (St. George Is. Causeway)

(COURTESY OF CAPT.CHET.) #2 Head east until you reach State Park Entrance.

If you have 4WD, pay FEE for access to the

gate to East Pass.

Really good beach fishing spot for Bull Redfish, Pompano, Sharks, Trout, Whiting and Tarpon.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

St. George Is. Causeway US 98 to SR 300 (St George Is. Causeway)

(COURTESY OF CAPT. CHET) #3

Good bank fishing along the causeway for Drum, Sheepshead and Trout. Shrimp does the trick.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apalachicola Piers US 98 (at W. end of Causeway)

St. Vincents Pier Sorry, no driving directions at this writing.

Looked like a good place to fish. No

facilities. Good parking 





Laffiette Park Pier. US 98 to 14th st. in Apalach. South on 14th to

end at park. Shaded fishing pier. Good

parking space. Good facilities. Picnic

tables. Nice playground for kids.

Prettiest site I have visited so far.

No fishing information was available at this time.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indian Pass US 98 to C30 B South. Pier at the end of the

W. of Apalachicola road at Indian Pass.

Good beach fishing for Redfish. Good beach fishing access and good parking.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Capt. Chet’s spot #4 US 98 to C30. Left. continue past “Dead

Cape San Blas Man’s Curve” until you come to

Cape San Blas Rd.Left. Continue until you

come to Air Force Base on left. Public beach

access and good fishing on incoming tide.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Capt. Chet’s spot #5 US 98 to C30. Left. Continue past “Dead

Cape San Blas Man’s Curve” to Cape San Blas Rd. Left.

Continue past AFB about 1/2 mile to rocks

on left. Start fishing here.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Capt. Chet’s spot #6 Across road from #5 is a good grassy flat

Cape San Blas to wade. Wade out about waist deep and

fish a green curly tail grub. Trout and

Redfish here.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Capt. Chet’s spot #7 US 98 to 2nd red light in Pt. St. Joe. Left/

Fish off old oil docks.

Deep water for Sheepshead, big Mangrove Snapper, Redfish, etc.

Thats all I have for ya
Catch me the Silver King While your there.


Be sure to let me know how you made out.


----------



## beaup

*Wow!!*

Ok I think I have information overload!  Thanks for all the great info. I'm hoping to try stump hole this year (think it was the Capt's #4 spot or so) and I really hope to catch something other than catfish. Once again thanks for all the info!!


----------



## beaup

*Fishing trip....*

Well the trip has come and gone...... We caught plenty of catfish, about 50 in a couple hour period. Nothing else tho. I guess I'm going to have to pay for a trip around the bay to find the cool fishing spots.  Had a wonderful time tho.... the water was kind of dirty but I've heard all it has been doing is raining. Best of luck on the fishing!!


----------



## Phillyfisher

Ok, gonna dredge up this old thread...

Not finding much other than this for Port St Joe- any other advice, headed down here next week. Hoping for my first redfish on a fly.


----------



## SloppyTilapia

I would look to book a flats charter in the area if you want reds on the fly.


----------



## SloppyTilapia

I’ve stayed at the state park and surf fished, but haven’t explored much around there.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Thanks - I was figuring a day with a guide would be a good idea. I have fished the gulf a lot, albeit mostly down near Sarasota, so I figure the same tactics will work here. Some clousers, poppers, shrimp, crab patterns should work. I will bring some tying materials and make up some patterns and have some fun with that too. Then there is always live bait. A bit concerned with what I am reading about sharks, seem more prevalent up here than down nearSarasota. Down there, I just made sure to stay out of the water after sundown. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## SloppyTilapia

I have one buddy who has tried fly fishing off the beach close to there, who said that it was tough just because of the prevailing winds are usually blowing in your face, makes it harder to cast. Staying out of the water after dusk is a great idea!! Plenty of sharks, but mostly medium to small sized sharks. I believe there is only one bait store relatively close to the state park, so if they are out of live bait, it could be a trek to find something fresh.


----------

